# My Little Pony



## octobr

My Little Pony Gen-- well, I mean, this isn't... so um...

This show is really wonderful, if you like cartoons and I guess if you don't mind it being really girly, and, well, the humor is good too...

Um!!

You should watch it! I think. Please?


----------



## Zhorken

This show is awesome!  I mean, I knew the Internet was all over themselves about it, but it's actually well-animated and well-voiced and adorably entertaining.  And yeah, hilarious as _hay_ sometimes.  And the creator also worked on the Powerpuff Girls and Foster's and some other stuff.

(And most importantly, it's got me in it.  _That's_ gotta convince everypony.)


----------



## octobr

Oh, um, if anyone is interested, here is where you can um find the first episode...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeJ6-gN0eB4&feature=related


----------



## Rose

Must admit, I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Green

Magical ponies? Isn't that a bit... out there? I think I'll stick to my battling monsters for now.


----------



## Aisling

Escavalier said:


> Magical ponies? Isn't that a bit... out there? I think I'll stick to my battling monsters for now.


You say that as if My Little Pony isn't twice as ancient as Pokemon or something :V


----------



## Dannichu

I can't lie to you - when I was a kid, I was _obsessed_ with My Little Ponies. It's the only properly girly thing I've ever been into, but from the age of 6 to about 10, my favourite activity in the world was scouring charity shops and car boot sales for My Little Ponies (oh, to have had eBay!). I had over 100 at one point. 
I had a few videos of the show from back in th' day (I still dimly remember some of the songs!), and secretly hated my parents for not having me in the early 80's (rather than two months before the end of it) so I could have enjoyed MLP when it was properly around.

Though I must confess - I'm not that keen on the new version of MLP, just because they're so _skinny_ now! They look like creepy alien-versions of the chubby ponies I grew up with ):


----------



## Zhorken

I don't actually know much at all about MLP outside of this show, but comparing pictures of the toys based off the ponies in the show with older MLP toys, I have to say I don't think the older ones don't look nearly as interesting. :c  But I'm loving this show and never had any exposure to the older ones, so part of it is probably that I'm just biased in this direction instead.


----------



## Tailsy

I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS


----------



## Minish

Dannichu said:


> I can't lie to you - when I was a kid, I was _obsessed_ with My Little Ponies. It's the only properly girly thing I've ever been into, but from the age of 6 to about 10, my favourite activity in the world was scouring charity shops and car boot sales for My Little Ponies (oh, to have had eBay!). I had over 100 at one point.
> I had a few videos of the show from back in th' day (I still dimly remember some of the songs!), and secretly hated my parents for not having me in the early 80's (rather than two months before the end of it) so I could have enjoyed MLP when it was properly around.
> 
> Though I must confess - I'm not that keen on the new version of MLP, just because they're so _skinny_ now! They look like creepy alien-versions of the chubby ponies I grew up with ):


Pretty much this. Except that when I was obsessed with My Little Ponies, it wasn't around at all - I basically just was addicted to collecting pony dolls from charity shops, and watching episodes on VHS when nobody else cared.

I think the weird style of the new version is what's mainly putting me off, too. :( They look disturbing. The old ones were _adorable_, with those big flat feet. :3



Rainbow Dash said:


> I don't actually know much at all about MLP outside of this show, but comparing pictures of the toys based off the ponies in the show with older MLP toys, I have to say I don't think the older ones don't look nearly as interesting. :c


I thought they were totally interesting! :C I forget, do the new ones even have a symbol on their sides? I thought that was brilliant.


----------



## octobr

They're called cutie marks now and there is an entire episode about them.

Yeah, horse puberty!


----------



## Zhorken

Fluttershy said:


> They're called cutie marks now and there is an entire episode about them.


I figured that term predated the show since it doesn't really seem like the sort of thing the show would've named them. :c  But yeah, the idea behind them in the show is that they reflect the pony's personal talent/passion, and don't appear until the pony discovers what that is.  So they're treated like an aspect of puberty in one episode.


----------



## Lili

All I have to say is that Pinkypie is the shit.  If someone could make me an avatar of her, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## Dannichu

Rainbow Dash said:


> I figured that term predated the show since it doesn't really seem like the sort of thing the show would've named them. :c  But yeah, the idea behind them in the show is that they reflect the pony's personal talent/passion, and don't appear until the pony discovers what that is.  So they're treated like an aspect of puberty in one episode.


I don't think so o.o At least, in the 80's version, the markings were just sort of _there_. I seem to remember a story in one of the annuals (from like 1983 or something) referring to it as "the mark on [x]'s rump" or something. The word 'rump' was definitely mentioned.

And the babies back in th' day had the same marks as their adult counterparts (ie. Baby Lemon Drop looked the same as adult Lemon Drop, she was just smaller), so the 'puberty' thing is new, too.

But I think MLPs were reinvented in the early 00's, so those kinds of things could've been added then.


----------



## octobr

Well some of the younger horses have theirs. It all depends if they found their taaaaaalent.

New episooode http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G5MS8K6F


----------



## PK

Totally went into this show expecting to hate it.

AND I TOTALLY LOVE IT. I'm a little frightened.


----------



## Aisling

I officially love this show and am jumping on the bandwagon. :[ I would have sooner if you'd told me there were purple dragons in it! I've loved purple dragons since I was a wee child thing


----------



## Dannichu

Does Spike still live in Snapdragon Valley? And do the Sea Ponies still exist in the new version?


----------



## PK

Winter Wrap-Up is totally my new spring song.


----------



## Zhorken

LiLiJANA said:


> All I have to say is that Pinkypie is the shit.  If someone could make me an avatar of her, I would be eternally grateful.


I was watching the newest episode and she made this face and hahahaha:








Dannichu said:


> Does Spike still live in Snapdragon Valley? And do the Sea Ponies still exist in the new version?


Spike lives with Twilight Sparkle as her assistant-type-dragon, and there's been no mention of either of those.  And both sound awesome. :c  Who knows, though; we're only fourteen episodes in.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I don't think there's been any mention of the sea or where dragons are from at all...


----------



## shy ♡

I grew up with MLP much like Danni and Cirrus, but I love the new style. Watching the old MLP, I notice just how bad the animation was, and it would be impossible to stick to that style just because of how _old_ it is. They revived it really, really well, and really adorably. :D


----------



## Ether's Bane

Win, win, win, win, win, and win. Oh, and win.

EDIT: Jumped onto the name bandwagon. Now all that's missing is an avatar...

EDIT #2: Got it!


----------



## Aisling

Rainbow Dash said:


> EDIT: Come to think of it, I don't think there's been any mention of the sea or where dragons are from at all...


Some kind of explanation of dragons later would be pretty cool. There was that Eastern-looking purple dragon that lived in a river, then the big red Western-looking dragon and something about them napping for a hundred years or something...? But they're still both called dragons, even though they're clearly different varieties. What kind is Spike supposed to be? Are colors relevant? (Also Spike's apparent crush on Rarity is weird. How does that work?)

Wasn't there an episode in the first series where Spike goes looking for other dragons so he can better learn how to be one? Maybe they'll remake that one somehow. I didn't really watch the first series so I don't really know how relevant dragons were to the series compared to this one thus far...


----------



## Eifie

Eeee I wasn't planning on getting a forum pony name but...omg Applebloom :3


----------



## Saith

Why does the internet suddenly love this?

And why can I not stop watching it? ;.;

I really think it's given me diabetes.


----------



## Minish

I... I am watching more of it. :'D It's just so delightfully twee!

Fluttershy and Pinky Pie are adorable. <3 The other characters are kinda eh, and Spike is so not as adorable as she should be. Grr. But the script and humour are pretty good, better than I was expecting.


----------



## Saith

Bandwaggoning.


----------



## Ether's Bane

EPISODE 5 WINS

THAT IS ALL


----------



## Silver

Oh crap, bandwagon time! :D!!


----------



## PK

EVEN MORE BANDWAGONING.


----------



## Aisling

Rarity avatars for whoevs. :v Because there should be better ones, or something.


----------



## Mai

Thanks, Spike. :3


----------



## Rose

I could no longer resist the bandwagon.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Spike said:


> Rarity avatars for whoevs. :v Because there should be better ones, or something.


Did I ever mention how much I _fucking love you?_

(Rock-ground here, by the way.)

Anyway, to go on with my gushing of Episode 5:

(SPOILERS COMING)

The first few scenes were absurdly cute/epic. 
The prank spree was hilarious. 
Gilda being a bitch to Pinkie = priceless.
The party scene was awesomely brilliant. One of the most epic "owned" sequences I've ever seen.

I just love "Taming of the Bitch"-type episodes.

(I know that there's probably a trope for this kind of ep, but I don't know what it is.)


----------



## Big Macintosh

T'is cartoon is awesome, watch it.
Eeyup.


----------



## H-land

I went on a pony binge last night. It's the best way to waste a night I've yet to find, and I've found quite a few.


----------



## Lili

Mother:  *walks into room*  What are you doing?

Me: Watching My Little Pony.

Mother: .... *looks towards ceiling*  Why, God, why?


----------



## PK

LiLiJANA said:


> Mother:  *walks into room*  What are you doing?
> 
> Me: Watching My Little Pony.
> 
> Mother: .... *looks towards ceiling*  Why, God, why?


I sort of keep this a deep, deep secret that NOBODY SHOULD EVER FIND OUT.

which sucks because of how great the show is


----------



## Rose

Sounds like my mom. I swear up and down it's totally awesome, but she just isn't buying it.


----------



## Big Macintosh

I was drawing some fanart today, and my mom walked into the room, raised her eyebrows, sighed and said: "You'll never grow up."
but I was like MOOOM NO this is serious work really this stuff is from LAUREN FAUST remember how I was obsessed with powerpuff girls PLUS I'm studying to be an illustrator/animator blahblahblah...

... and then, she understood.
and gave me some money to buy myself a happy meal with a pony toy.
win.


----------



## Saith

...
I posted it on Facebook.

Yup.


----------



## Autumn

I am going into school tomorrow and telling all of my friends that "I just found the best show on the planet. _My Little Pony._" and they're gonna look at me like I'm crazy and I'll be like "NO. IT IS AMAZING."

they're all so adorable :3333333


----------



## Lili

^ Already did this, it did not go over well.


----------



## hyphen

I watched some Of the first episode. Though I'm not crazy about it, it's pretty good.
No favourites yet!


----------



## PK

MysticMoon said:


> I watched some Of the first episode. Though I'm not crazy about it, it's pretty good.
> No favourites yet!


"Oh, Pinkie, she's only seen one episode!"

"Give her time..."


----------



## Rose

I told my friends about it too! Although since they are all guys they kind of looked at me for a second, and where like "yeah, right".


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Rainbow Dash said:


> (And most importantly, it's got me in it.  _That's_ gotta convince everypony.)


This show is damn awesome, I'm just hooked on it :P. Great animation, great characters, great voices and really good humour! :D 

And also has me in it. :P


----------



## Aenrhien

I watched a couple of episodes on the Kids on Demand channel we have yesterday. I liked it and I have no idea why. :| This is slightly disturbing in a really cool way.


----------



## Murkrow

Okay FINE.

I watched the first couple of episodes and you're right the animation is pretty good! And the humour is better than I would have thought.


----------



## Drella. ♥

I come to this forum and see the Pony avatars. 
I google it.
I watch it.
IT'S 4AM AND I CAN'T STOP.
I. Can't. Stop.

;___; Love love love love love love love and I HATE superkawaii things nowadays, oh goooooooooooooooooooood. 

Applejack and Fluttershy <33


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Ahhhh

Why is this so good.

_Why._

I never though there'd be a day when I would like My Little Pony ;;


----------



## Fireworks

well damn

I certainly wouldn't have thought that I'd like this show. But I do. And I still can't quite put my finger on why it manages to be so ridiculously good. what the fuck.

on a related note, being a StarCraft 2 fan, I found this "PonyCraft 2" vid very amusing; for people who are unaware of the original version, here's the link to that for reference.


----------



## Lili

I've seen that PonyCraft video, and I laughed my ass off.  I'm a big fan of StarCraft and I loved it.  Also, does anyone else read Equestria Daily?  I love this site.  Gives me my pony fix.  *snorts sparkles and rainbows through a rolled-up dollar bill*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Omg this is ridiculously cute. I really, really must not get hooked on this or I'll never do anything again =O


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

I now have a new, much less violent guilty pleasure.


----------



## PK

Sweetie Belle said:


> I've seen that PonyCraft video, and I laughed my ass off.  I'm a big fan of StarCraft and I loved it.  Also, does anyone else read Equestria Daily?  I love this site.  Gives me my pony fix.  *snorts sparkles and rainbows through a rolled-up dollar bill*


Equestria Daily is pretty great. And I'm not just saying it because I'm on there. :D


----------



## Tomatochu

Asexually reproducing ponies?

I really don't see what attracted such a large cult following to this show. Made me chuckle a bit but thats all.

And rule 34 ruined this for me.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Someone doesn't appreciate humor for the self-aware, trope lampshading show


----------



## Tomatochu

I give it a year till no one gives a shit anymore.


EDIT: I enjoy it now. Shut up.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Haha, the only reason it's hitting so hard is because even guys find the show enjoyable. The animation really is good, and the voice acting's really good too.

Though to be honest, one of the main reasons I keep going back to it is just so I can hear Tara Strong's voice >.>


----------



## Lili

> Mom: I've had enough.  All you do all day after school is write your My Little Pony fanfiction and watch that damned TV show.  Why don't you go out and do normal things for girls your age?
> Me: ;-; i dunno


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Sweetie Belle said:


> Mom: I've had enough. All you do all day after school is write your My Little Pony fanfiction and watch that damned TV show. Why don't you go out and do normal things for girls your age?
> Me: ;-; i dunno


But watching My Little Pony _is_ normal for girls your age! 

...I think.


----------



## mewtini

Normal for these girls. And no, most 14 y/o girls I know text all day and yell at kids like me to shut up when we are perfectly quiet. And MLP is okay, I'm neutral.


----------



## Byrus

...I don't get it. When I saw everyone raving about this show, I thought it would be something like Flapjack, with glorious nightmare fuel and subtle adult jokes. but it's exactly what it says on the tin. Ponies and magic. It's boring. The characters designs are unappealing (The eyes! Urgh.) Every character on the show annoys the hell out of me. I feel completely ridiculous saying that since it's hardly aimed at my demographic but I'm even seeing people on the Cracked.com forums with pony avatars. Since it's a forum primarily made up of males in their late twenties I'm starting to become unnerved.

Still....It is a step up from that hilariously terrible 90s(?) show. Ah, memories. I still want to know what the deal is with that male pony with the peeled banana cutie mark. (edit- NEVER MIND, it's.... something else apparently)

ALSO HIGHLY RELEVENT


----------



## PK

Looks like we have a NEIGHSAYER in the thread. ;D

If you couldn't see the in-jokes you weren't looking hard enough.

Also, what episode(s) did you watch? Some are definitely better than others.


----------



## Lili

Byrus said:


> ALSO HIGHLY RELEVENT


As is this.


----------



## PK

the top rated comments on those two are hilarious.


----------



## Lili

Guh, I'm getting annoyed with the whole YouTube-deleting-all-those-who-post-MLP-vids thing.  I _really really_ wanted to see "A Bird in the Hoof".


----------



## Eifie

Sweetie Belle said:


> Guh, I'm getting annoyed with the whole YouTube-deleting-all-those-who-post-MLP-vids thing.  I _really really_ wanted to see "A Bird in the Hoof".


It hasn't aired yet! There was no pony day this week. :( (Also there are still people uploading ponies.)


----------



## Murkrow

Sweetie Belle said:


> Guh, I'm getting annoyed with the whole YouTube-deleting-all-those-who-post-MLP-vids thing.  I _really really_ wanted to see "A Bird in the Hoof".


There are still a few accounts with the episodes on.

And you know that that episode comes out next week right? ninja'd :(


----------



## Lili

Waitwut.  *face-hooves*  Sorry, I'm just so used to a new one coming out every Friday that I forgot.  Ignore my ignorance.


----------



## Tomatochu

http://e621.net/data/12/d6/12d68edfb7ed869831006d7d8f7d6fbc.jpg


----------



## Lili

Tomatochu said:


> http://e621.net/data/12/d6/12d68edfb7ed869831006d7d8f7d6fbc.jpg


xD Buahahaha~


----------



## Luna

ohmygod I loveeee this showwwww <3 I watched the Party of One episode and WAS FREAKED OUT.
But now I love Psycho Pinkie Pie betterrrr c:


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

After ages of telling myself I was going to watch this, I finally watched the first ten episodes last night. This show is amazing and I don't care what that says about me. :P

*I love Pinkie Pie so effin' much.*

Also I never realized how many TCoD members are named after MLP characters.


----------



## Harlequin

fluttershy is the most adorable thing ever i mean she is just

;;


----------



## Luna

I like Pinkie Pie the best. xD


----------



## H-land

Comma Police said:


> After ages of telling myself I was going to watch this, I finally watched the first ten episodes last night. This show is amazing and I don't care what that says about me. :P
> 
> *I love Pinkie Pie so effin' much.*
> 
> Also I never realized how many TCoD members are named after MLP characters.


I struggle as I grasp to glean
How you missed everyone I'd seen
Who used names that came from the show?
I, for one, do at least know
That the mane cast was already taken
By the time I'd started making
Rhymes with this swell pseudonym.
And more ponies have joined since then!


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Harlequin said:


> fluttershy is the most adorable thing ever i mean she is just
> 
> ;;


I completely agree, but I usually end up feeling terrible for her because along with her immense cuteness she is also very saddable. D:



Zecora said:


> I struggle as I grasp to glean
> How you missed everyone I'd seen
> Who used names that came from the show?
> I, for one, do at least know
> That the mane cast was already taken
> By the time I'd started making
> Rhymes with this swell pseudonym.
> And more ponies have joined since then!


Well it's mane-ly just because I didn't start watching until recently. I mean by the time the second episode was over, I realized we had a lot of ponies here. And then as I watched more episodes, other ones like you and Hoity Toity started popping up. Now I've almost watched the whole series, so I'm pretty sure I've found everypony who's on TCoD.

And may I just say, I'm glad we have a Zecora that follows the poetic format!


----------



## Aletheia

Some Ponyheads whose names escape me linked me to this on #tcod.

I need to watch more episodes but god is it amazing.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I must be missing something, because after watching the pilot I can safely say I'm seeing nothing of any substance beyond a children's show about ponies.

Help me out, guys.


----------



## Ether's Bane

All right then!

Here are my recommended episodes, depending on what you're looking for.

If you like the interaction between the characters, watch The Ticket Master or Applebuck Season.
If you like when the Bitch is taken down a peg, watch Griffon the Brush-off.
If you like epic scenes and episodes that have a bit of everything, watch Sonic Rainboom.
If you like insane amounts of d'awwwwww, watch Cutie Mark Chronicles.
If you like watching mental breakdowns, watch Party of One.
Finally, if you like irony, watch Swarm of the Century or The Best Night Ever.


----------



## H-land

Effercon said:


> [W]atch [..]The Best Night Ever.


I cannot believe you, friend!
To think that you could recommend
To see the season finale
Before Ticket Master? Really?
Most people wouldn't understand
Why these aspirations grand
Were so stuck in the mane cast's minds.
They would feel so left behind
Without all of the exposition
That at least Ticket Master'd give them!

Well, then again, I could be wrong.
Still, even if just for the song
I feel that it's good to wait
That way, it may seem much more great.


----------



## Espeon

Karkat Vantas said:


> I must be missing something, because after watching the pilot I can safely say I'm seeing nothing of any substance beyond a children's show about ponies.
> 
> Help me out, guys.


The episode format changes rather dramatically beyond the pilot episodes. Plus, it's not the plots as such which makes it so funny for me so much as the characters and the minor things which are really funny, for me at least.


----------



## Tailsy

I dunno, I was kind of disappointed that they didn't really run with the MAGICAL GIRL PONIES!!! theme past the pilot. :(


----------



## ultraviolet

Me too, but maybe it'll become a plot point later?


----------



## Fireworks

So I'm wondering which episode(s) are the best introductory ones when you try to show it to online friends who will probably be very skeptical, and will not watch more than 5 minutes (or even less) and quit unless they get hooked. 

Thought about episode 13 (Fall Weather Friends) or perhaps 9 (Bridle Gossip) being the best for this, but what do you guys think?


Also I like how this MLP: FiM craze had more or less invaded every forum I visit, and in the threads about the show, most haters on the first pages got pony avatars themselves a few days later.


----------



## Aisling

I'd agree with you that Bridle Gossip is a good one to start with. Swarm of the Century and Dragonshy would probably also pretty good ones. Once they've gotten comfortable watching one of those, show then the first two and then go from there, I'd say.


----------



## Aletheia

ultraviolet said:


> Me too, but maybe it'll become a plot point later?


Well, that'd mean we'd get another antagonist that is a serious threat to all of Equestria. Or the return of Nightmare Moon. And if either one of those happens, I will be very happy.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Oh, urk ponies. I'm far too manly to like that.

humpfgnn


----------



## Aletheia

As any brony would tell you, MLP is the manliest thing ever.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Actually, I would prefer my little sister (5 years old) would watch that instead of her "Barbie and the Diamond Castle" shit.


----------



## Adriane

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Oh, urk ponies. I'm far too manly to like that.





Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Actually, I would prefer my little sister (5 years old) would watch that instead of her "Barbie and the Diamond Castle" shit.


Are you intentionally trying to be rude to every boy of at least 6 years of age here?

Also for what it's worth, the first few Barbie DVDs are actually quite good (namely Nutcracker, Rapunzel, Swan Lake, and Princess and the Pauper).


----------



## Karkat Vantas

So I was listening to everyone's favorite American panel show today on the radio when I heard this


----------



## Aletheia

Karkat Vantas said:


> So I was listening to everyone's favorite American panel show today on the radio when I heard this


:D


----------



## Rose

Karkat Vantas said:


> So I was listening to everyone's favorite American panel show today on the radio when I heard this


My day just got so much better.


----------



## Superbird

lmao, seriously.


----------



## Phantom

So I tried to watch a couple episodes, and I wasn't too into it, I mean it was cute and all, but I just didn't seem to fall in love with it like everyone else. At least I tried.


----------



## Fireworks

alright, mission accomplished: had got some of my online friends into the show already, while others said they'll start watching after their exams; either way they were all quite pissed off at me for getting them addicted to mlp of all things, haha. (btw in the end had shown them Fall Weather Friends, Bridle Gossip, Sonic Rainboom and Winter Wrap Up, in that order)

also I was bored enough to make this graph on how episode quality varies within the show, because let's be honest, some episodes are pretty dull especially early on in the series, and I personally disliked the middle two CMC episodes (though the last one of those was nice which ironically gave more background information on the main characters than the double pilot)

also I still can't even figure out why I like this show so much myself and why it makes me so happy, because even when I look at it like "simplicity, nice animation, excellent voice acting, enjoyable humour, very likeable main characters, innocence, good implied morals and a great, happy atmosphere in general", I can't pick out any of those as the answer.


----------



## Sypl

Karkat Vantas said:


> So I was listening to everyone's favorite American panel show today on the radio when I heard this


It's better than the Fox News report on the show.


----------



## Fireworks

okay, after THIS video (MLP: FiM fighting game anyone?) I have no doubts anymore that this show has the best fan community ever in terms of high quality fanmade stuff being constantly created


----------



## Lili

^  That is awesome, I can't wait until it's finished.


----------



## Rose

I want to play that game so badly right now. xD


----------



## Aletheia

It's even got recolors! :O


----------



## Thorne

Okay so I have been watching a few episodes recently. I recently finished episode 5.

It's, much like I suspected, a very good show, and I like it.

Although I can't hear the intro theme without hearing the TF2 cast singing it.


----------



## Aletheia

Thorne Rainfall said:


> Okay so I have been watching a few episodes recently. I recently finished episode 5.
> 
> It's, much like I suspected, a very good show, and I like it.
> 
> Although I can't hear the intro theme without hearing the TF2 cast singing it.


♫I used to wonder what friendship could be!
Until you all shared dispenser with me!♫


----------



## Thorne

SomeGuy said:


> ♫I used to wonder what friendship could be!
> Until you all shared dispenser with me!♫


♫Just so you know you're all my very best
freheheheheheheheheheheheheheh- *head asplode*♫

Also I wrote a short unfunny text about this subject on DeviantArt (WARNING, not funny)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Alvyren said:


> Are you intentionally trying to be rude to every boy of at least 6 years of age here?
> 
> Also for what it's worth, the first few Barbie DVDs are actually quite good (namely Nutcracker, Rapunzel, Swan Lake, and Princess and the Pauper).


I'm not rude (or at least not trying to be, it's difficult to use irony on internet).

--And sorry, but even though I tried (hard) to like Barbie for being cool with my sister and all, I think most of them are not good.

Well, not that they aren't good, but... _I_ don't like that show.


----------



## surskitty

surskitty said:


> I dunno, I was kind of disappointed that they didn't really run with the MAGICAL GIRL PONIES!!! theme past the pilot. :(


Me too.  :(  I do watch it sometimes, though, and my mum s FiM too!


----------



## Wobbles

Anybody got any good psycho fluttershy avatars?
Or maybe a gif of Pinkie's stare in the griffon episode? You know, the one where her eyes pop out.


----------



## Murkrow

Just a reminder to people in the UK, that Boomerang is showing MLP on Monday 3pm.


----------



## Tailsy

OH MY GOD WHAT

WHAT 

OH MY GOD

I EVEN HAVE THE DAY OFF ON MONDAY FUCKING SCORE.


----------



## Zapi

So I've watched up to episode 11. It's certainly not bad; most of the characters are adorable, and the voice acting is quite nice. I've...seen better, but it's pretty good for a kids' show.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

Started watching Friendship is Magic last month some time, and.... well, this show is amazing.


----------



## Fireworks

judging by the interview with Jayson Thiessen on EqD, and after seeing the first episode, I think season 2 will surpass everypony's expectations, regardless of how unrealistically high they are


----------



## Wobbles

Thorne Rainfall said:


> ♫Just so you know you're all my very best
> freheheheheheheheheheheheheheh- *head asplode*♫
> 
> Also I wrote a short unfunny text about this subject on DeviantArt (WARNING, not funny)


I have just one question. Who would be Pinky?
I vote Heavy.


----------



## Thorne

Wobbles said:


> I have just one question. Who would be Pinky?
> I vote Heavy.


The generally accepted setup is:

Scout - Rainbow Dash
Soldier - Spike
Pyro - Pinkie Pie
Demoman - Zecora
Heavy - Big Macintosh
Engineer - Applejack
Medic - Fluttershy
Sniper - Twilight Sparkle
Spy - Rarity


----------



## Murkrow

Thorne Rainfall said:


> The generally accepted setup is:
> 
> Scout - Rainbow Dash
> Soldier - Spike
> Pyro - Pinkie Pie
> Demoman - Zecora
> Heavy - Big Macintosh
> Engineer - Applejack
> Medic - Fluttershy
> Sniper - Twilight Sparkle
> Spy - Rarity


They all have similar traits, except for Zecora who would be black if she were human. That's kinda silly!


----------



## Wobbles

And now my brain is infested with TF2 ponies.


----------



## Rikuu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R677MV--WI I presume most people have already seen this, but for anyone who hasn't I'll just leave It here.

I've had it on repeat forever and oh god I need to do something productive D:


----------



## Spoon

I'm usually a fan of cute-sy stuff in this vein, but I've tried watching the show twice and it hasn't really held my interest. The first episode was the one where Twilight Sparkle gets two invitations to the ball and everything turns out all right! The other one was the second season opener and left with a cliffhanger, which I'm not really compelled to see the rest of. Am I watching some of the lower quality episodes or something?


----------



## Fireworks

> I'm usually a fan of cute-sy stuff in this vein, but I've tried watching the show twice and it hasn't really held my interest. The first episode was the one where Twilight Sparkle gets two invitations to the ball and everything turns out all right! The other one was the second season opener and left with a cliffhanger, which I'm not really compelled to see the rest of. Am I watching some of the lower quality episodes or something?


I guess you should give episode 23: The Cutie Mark Chronicles a try next time, which is one of the cuter and more heartwarming episodes out there. If you'll like that one and you'll be willing to give a few more episodes a try, some of the other strongest episodes are 26 (putting this one at the start of the list since you've already seen ep 3 with the tickets for the gala that ep 26 is about), 16, 14, 11, 9, 13, 25 and 20.

ep 3 _is_ kind of mediocre by the way (a lot of the early episodes are, up to ep 9, with the exception of 7), and I guess the second season opener, while it could be a good introductory episode for a lot of skeptics who wouldn't expect that dark tone in this show + the cliffhanger getting them to watch the 2nd part just because, it's not a good representation at all of what you'll find in most of season 1


----------



## Zhorken

Hm, I disagree with Fireworks.  _The Cutie Mark Chronicles_ doesn't seem like a particularly good episode to watch if you aren't already familiar with all the characters.

_The Ticket Master_ is indeed one of the weakest episodes.  I liked the season two opener, myself, but it's not all that representative of the show.  _Fall Weather Friends_, _Green Isn't Your Color_, and _Party of One_ are all cute, interesting episodes, and between them, all the main ponies get to be in the spotlight (except Twilight, who gets to hang around in all three.)  The episodes focusing on everyone as a group tend to be more adventuresome and less cute.  _Call of the Cutie_ is hands-down the absolute cutest, imo, and it'd be a pretty good episode to watch early on, though it focuses on Apple Bloom, Applejack's little sister, and not the main cast.

It gets more fun as you watch more episodes, mostly; there's no single greatest episode that will show you everything awesome about the show in 22 minutes.  Also episodes later in the season tend to be better.


----------



## Butterfree

Personally, my absolute favorite episode is "Dog in a Pony Show", mainly because it is (in my opinion) hands-down the funniest. It is followed by "Bridle Gossip" in that department, which I'd also recommend, plus "Green Isn't Your Color" and possibly "Party of One" (I don't remember it that well, but I'm pretty sure it was funny). But if you're just looking for cute, I'd suggest the episodes focusing on the younger ponies, because they are tiny and therefore automatically adorable. And "The Cutie Mark Chronicles" is also pretty sweet once you do know the characters.


----------



## Tailsy

Actually, the first episode I showed one of my friends was 'The Cutie Mark Chronicles' and she _loved_ it! She finished season one in a matter of days. :D


----------



## The Omskivar

I have to agree with Butterfree on this one.  "Dog in a Pony Show" was a pretty funny episode.  I don't remember "Green Isn't Your Color" that much but I definitely remember "Party of One" and that was great too.

Personally if you're trying to get into the show, I'd muddle through the first ever episode to familiarize yourself with the characters, then watch episode two to fall in love with them.  I remember episode one being a bore the first time 'round, but by the time I finished the pilot I was like SQUEE


----------



## Aletheia

I showed my dad "Bridle Gossip," if only because I READ SOMEWHERE IT'S THE BEST ONE TO INTRODUCE PONIES TO THE SERIES TRUE OR FALSE YOU GUIZE

He said it was "cute."

Understatement of the century.

(my mom's first experience with FiM was the pilot. she lost it when Spike came on.)


----------



## DarkAura

Dog and a Pony Show was FABULOUS! Rarity was really smart to whine at stupid dogs. Although it's not wise to do that with smart criminals. =P



I just finished Party of One and LOVE IT! When Rainbow passed Pinkie (when Pinkie was in the hay & novelty glasses disguise), Rainbow knew at that moment it was pinkie.

Rainbow:Hi Pinkie!*stops with a confused look on her face*


Green Isn't Your Colour is where Fluttershy becomes a model and Rarity gets jealous. Pinkie appearing every time Twilight is about to tell the secret just made me laugh. I laughed more when Pinkie kept on saying "Fooooooor Eeeeevvvvvveeeerrr!" everytime she appeared.



Fall Weather Friends, I also liked where Rainbow and Applejack get obssessed with winning and they ended up losing to Twilight......who went slow most of the time. They then had to do the race again cause all the leaves didnt fall


----------



## The Omskivar

Oh yeeeeeeah Green Isn't Your Color is definitely a funny one.  I was thinking of the one where Rarity makes all the dresses, for some reason.


----------



## Chickensanity

This is a pretty fun show. Pinkie Pie is my favourite pony.

S2 breaks make me sad...


----------



## DarkAura

The Omskivar said:


> Oh yeeeeeeah Green Isn't Your Color is definitely a funny one.  I was thinking of the one where Rarity makes all the dresses, for some reason.


that's "Suited for Success" you're thinking of.  The other ponies have humorous tidbits, such as;

Applejack:But what if it rains? Ooh, Galoshes!

Rainbow:The whole thing just has to be 20% cooler.

And Fluttershy's freaky sewing knowledge. 

There are only two i havent seen as of yet. Bridle Gossip and Winter Wrap Up. I'm more compelled to watch Bridle Gossip though.

You know what i think? During the Ticket Master, Twilight says it's summer. Then in winter wrap up, it's winter. In Fall Weather Friends, which came on a few episodes after Winter Wrap Up, it changes to fall.

Summer-Winter-Fall? @.@


----------



## Zero Moment

It might be jumping around the timeline?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

It makes sense; the show skipped Spring and Summer.


----------



## Murkrow

The first episodes were during summer, otherwise it wouldn't be called the "Summer Sun Celebration" :P


Speaking of which, in my headcanon, years in Equestria are measured in "After Summer Sun Celebration" like we use BC and AD. So to me the first episodes and probably a lot of the rest of the season are set in the year 1000 ASSC


----------

